# Which shitter to choose from ???



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://video.westminsterkennelclub.org/player/?id=1003941

Who was your guess for shitter of the year at westminster ???

I got it wrong, lets see who can pick the shittiest of the shitters. LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-o What! No Jimmy Moses! 
Was I ever wrong! #3 looked like it wanted it's mommy. Pisssy color (without knowing if pigment was good or bad). 
#2 was the least cowhocked of them all. :-# 
#1 Best head although all had very USA heads.
No roached backs as in the WG show dogs.
All three looked better then most seen today in the ASS dogs. None had their nads dragging on the ground when they were stacked and non were laying on their hocks. 
I want to see all of them just walking around the ring.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

At first I was happy I couldn't find any Malinois..... DOH!!!! http://video.westminsterkennelclub.org/player/?id=1002862


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Nothin like sittin at home munchin the popcorn watching fat spastic ****s run around the ring dragging abominations.

Gimme the blooper, load the flechette rounds, got to make some asshole hamburgers tonight. ****ing half terv shitbags.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Nothin like sittin at home munchin the popcorn watching fat spastic ****s run around the ring dragging abominations.
> 
> Gimme the blooper, load the flechette rounds, got to make some asshole hamburgers tonight. ****ing half terv shitbags.



no kidding did you see all that fat Rotties?

http://video.westminsterkennelclub.org/player/?id=1003941#videoid=217158


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> no kidding did you see all that fat Rotties?
> 
> http://video.westminsterkennelclub.org/player/?id=1003941#videoid=217158


Now I get it, they want the Rotties to resemble Black Angus (steers) ready for slaughter.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

The one (GSD) I liked the best from that video - I watched it yesterday - ended up last.  Though, I will say that these dogs ARE a sight better looking than the ones I've seen in the past. I think (hope and pray) that Amline breeders are breeding away from the extremes like Bob alluded to.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

They should get rid of "stacking", it isn't a normal way for a dog to stand. KC would have been disqualified for jumping in the stands to get petted, lol


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I was rooting for the Sussex....he deserved it!!! 

And the Giant Schnauzer!!!!


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Nothin like sittin at home munchin the popcorn watching fat spastic ****s run around the ring dragging abominations.
> 
> Gimme the blooper, load the flechette rounds, got to make some asshole hamburgers tonight. ****ing half terv shitbags.


 
Did you see the front movement on some of those tervs?? F#$* sick that they have CH in front of thier name. Makes me want to puke. The groens were no better. Its F$#%ng gross. 

Jeff, I want to send you my guy, I want you to make him learn to stand and stay, so that he doesnt try to eat the stupid judge who stares at him before going over him, so that some of the judges can see that not ALL the fuzzy belgians have lost thier fronts!

He might not be best in show, but for [email protected]#$%s sake, his structure's better than that crap.


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> http://video.westminsterkennelclub.org/player/?id=1003941
> 
> Who was your guess for shitter of the year at westminster ???
> 
> I got it wrong, lets see who can pick the shittiest of the shitters. LOL


The judge needs a reed stick and threaten every dog and the one that does not bolt to the car is the winner. I doubt any would make it.


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Now I get it, they want the Rotties to resemble Black Angus (steers) ready for slaughter.


LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> no kidding did you see all that fat Rotties?
> 
> http://video.westminsterkennelclub.org/player/?id=1003941#videoid=217158


Oh geeze they are porkers aren't they? You could see them JIGGLE! Holy crap the lady in the red skirt was basically dragging the one dog it was so slow. Substance half these dogs would be shapeless with no substance at all if they were proper weight. FAT should not be why are rottweilers are imposing.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Not one of those GSD's wanted to stay in that damn stack anyway and these are well ring ready dogs? I don't see why they can't stand square like the Mals?

The good looking GSD scared me from behind, looked like he was paddling somewhere at sea and the other 2 had such skinny necks and pin heads I couldn't watch the movement, didn't care to waste any more of my time looking at that crap.

The Rott's were just stuffed fat and at the rate the handlers dole out treats, I can understand. Gross, all of it!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Imposing? I'd much rather try to outrun a fat Rottie! I might could actually make it! :lol:

Michelle, two of those dogs were bitches. I saw what you did on the male as well. Talk about an egg beater rear! I bet his owner advertises him for stud as 'clean coming and going,' too. :roll:


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Bitch or ot thso eheads were TOO damn small in comparison with the rest of the body. Looked likes like a Mal head glued to a GSD body.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

after reading this thread I decided to check out the Westminster BIS video. When the Scottie came into the ring, BIG CHEER, then you heard ewwwwwwwww because she took a BIG WHIZ in the ring!!!!:-o http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/videos/fullep/group.html?id=1010522


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> after reading this thread I decided to check out the Westminster BIS video. When the Scottie came into the ring, BIG CHEER, then you heard ewwwwwwwww because she took a BIG WHIZ in the ring!!!!:-o http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/videos/fullep/group.html?id=1010522



Before the groups there were some other things going on. One Neo Mastiff took a big dump in the middle of the ring and pulled the handler over when she tried to stop him from crouching...


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Pee or not, that Scotty was cute! I used to love watchng these shows whan I was a kid, can't stand it now.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Me too. It was sickening at how fat they all were. I am glad that the Sussex won. BUT, my god some of those dogs were horrid. 

Courtney


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Angus cattle? Pfft...more like...











Yet again, I heard one of my classmates say yesterday that they had a 150 (!!!!) lbs Rottweiler growing up. Seeing these guys, I don't doubt where it probably came from... :roll: I swear, every time I take Elsa the Rottie out, I get every other person ask me if she's a mix, just cause she's 65 lbs and not 110! I have no idea how that poor girl finished her championship after what those Cape buffalo looked like "trotting" (using the term loosely) around the ring.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh man, I made the mistake of looking at the Malinois...Fawkes is having to take 3 weeks off from getting much exercise because he had two injuries (one to his stop pads from an attempted disc catch and a laceration by his eye that had to be resutured because he shredded the e-collar and got the sutures out) and he gained some weight. I was calling him a porker, but he's not even as big as some of these. :-o


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I wonder if they have a forum I can join ??? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

you know, just looking at the GSD clip, i noticed more than anything, first, the loose, spread-out feet, soft-looking pasterns, then, with the "rear" view, the frickin cow-hocks, and i dont think i've EVER seen cattle with hocks like that (and i'm 'in the business'). these GSD couldn't herd sheep for 2 hours, much less 10 or 12, or 18. 

i guess i don't look so much at their "head piece" as their "underpinning"; ie, if they can't work for a while, they don't conform to the standard. and with the underpinning these dogs had--well, they coudn't perform. shoot 'em or do not call them GSD. 

my boy at 4.5 mo could out-work them every day and keep on doin' it. 

those are just nasty...


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

ann freier said:


> you know, just looking at the GSD clip, i noticed more than anything, first, the loose, spread-out feet, soft-looking pasterns, then, with the "rear" view, the frickin cow-hocks, and i dont think i've EVER seen cattle with hocks like that (and i'm 'in the business'). these GSD couldn't herd sheep for 2 hours, much less 10 or 12, or 18.
> 
> i guess i don't look so much at their "head piece" as their "underpinning"; ie, if they can't work for a while, they don't conform to the standard. and with the underpinning these dogs had--well, they coudn't perform. shoot 'em or do not call them GSD.
> 
> ...


It's almost as bad as those HYPP horrors they try to call quarter horses, what IS the issue with people, yuck. I sigh everytime I go home because I always get poked at for keeping my rottweilers fit when everyone else including my father lets them be chunky monkeys.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

So know we know what Jeff does in his down time. Im sorry man, I didn't know it was that bad. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Maybe we can get this Rodney guy to fire bomb show kennels and rid ourselves of this horror.

Which colber repor was the nazi bitch in ??? Need to look that up on Hulu.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Which colber repor was the nazi bitch in ??? Need to look that up on Hulu.


Yeah, I want to see it too. Someone PLEASE provide a link.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Yeah, I want to see it too. Someone PLEASE provide a link.


once again exposing my ignorance: what are you 2 talking about? the GSD? if not, wel, i haven't looked at the fat-a$$ Rotties or any other links, so if this in reference to others, would you let me know? thanks!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The colbert report show that has whatsherface the head of peta in the show.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

A major bitch I have in the GSD show ring is all the double handling. All the years I showed in the terrier breed ring a judge would toss your ass if he thought someone outside the ring was working the dog. 
It's so blatant in the GSD ring that you'll get run over at ring side by all the running, tossing hats, tennis balls, whistling, hooping, etc. 
I owned/showed, a Kerry Blue Terrier that was bred by the mother of the Mal Judge, Scott Kellogg. He was just a kid then. ](*,)


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't even consider the the show line dog they still attach to our working line shepherds the same breed any more. It's nothing more than a empty caricature or freak.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I don't even watch anymore since it is so depressing.

Sometimes I think we should show our dogs in the American Ring just so other people can see what a REAL dog [GSD,Rott, Malinois,etc] looks like but who has the time - I know they would not get far but maybe some folks checking out the breeds would see the difference.


----------



## Jane King (Nov 24, 2007)

Those dogs scared me - some of the handlers even more.

I knew there were some good horror films made in the US - but that is beyond the bounds of decency:mrgreen: 

In the UK, the Kennel Club has amended lots of breed standards and called for less exaggeration and more of what they call 'fit for function' Then guess what they did?

The latest edition of their magazine, Kennel Gazette, had a feature on Bearded Collies. Do you have working beardies over there? Some of the working ones are right nice dogs. The ones featured as shining examples of their breed all had coats down to the ground and pasterns that would embarrass even those Westminster GSDs](*,) How they could even cross a farmyard without getting weighed down with muck is beyond me, let alone actually doing a day's work.

The best thing is there is now a 'stock test' that pastoral breeds can take to prove that although they are show dogs thet are still fit for purpose. The test just tests the instinct of the dog to want to go after the animals - not the ability of the handler - so in other words, if it runs after moving livestock and looks relatively keen .............its a REAL working dog:-\"


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

Red in tooth and claw.

http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/156304/february-28-2008/ingrid-newkirk


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you Melissa. How are you enjoying Mondio so far ??? I went to a trial down here last week. Didn't trial, but there was a "mock" trial, just didn't know it was going to be me. =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> What an absolute **** off, so glad I missed sleep for it. Couldn't be happier. ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

Love it, always have. After 2 years, just beginning to wrap my head around some of the exercises. Start trialing this fall, so we shall see how I feel about it then...I opened up my dog for the first time outside since fall, and he lost his mind on a couple of exercises. Amazing what a little fresh air and some distance from handler can do for the f/u factor!

We plan on a very small, very cheap, very local trial this fall. Come on up!

Back to topic. That Ingrid women makes me nuts. The tyranny of mercy. Ever notice how the most beneficent have the the most authoritarian personalities? The housepet and the fryer chicken as the new 'noble savage'. As if animals were not noble enough with their instict intact, now we must endow them with human qualities - the capacity for love, honor, empathy.

Humans ain't all that noble. One glich in the plan, as the Joker said, and all is chaos, things fall apart. 

Damn idealists.


----------



## Tom Moorcroft (Aug 27, 2008)

I have to admit, I did watch a very short bit of the dog show. Kind of embarrassing, but I do love dogs and a good laugh a grossly obese people trotting around a ring on nation television O

I was bewildered when they called it a sport. Then one of the announcers asked if these dogs could actually do the work they were bred for. I thought this was going to be a great moment of insight, maybe they would share the truth of the matter with the entire world. Admit that they are ruining all these breeds, except maybe the toy breeds who seem to be bred for this purpose. This was destined to be the greatest moment in television history and then the other "expert" announcer said, "oh yes, these are real working dogs." 

REALLY, aside from all the excess adipose (dogs and especially handlers), I'm pretty sure none of those dogs could physically do the work their breed is supposed to be bred for. 

Then there was some show on getting to Westminster. People spending 6 and 7 figures to get their dogs to the show!!! What? Seriously, 7 figures? Maybe the owners and handlers should undergo psychiatric testing prior to being checked into the biggest loser fat camp. With all that cash they're spending, you would think they could invest a few hundred bucks and a few minutes a day to get on the damn thing.

](*,)

I would like to take all the crap a$$ owners and handlers and put them at the end of the leash of a true working dog and then put the judge in a bite suit!!! Or maybe we could dress the airedale folks up as wild boar and borrow one of Don's boys. Now that would be great tv! :twisted:


----------



## Tom Moorcroft (Aug 27, 2008)

Almost forgot, last year I went to the Mal nationals when they were in CT for a temperament test (the dog, not me:wink. I was told by everyone that my Mal who does disaster search has excellent conformation, a super physical specimen of Malinoishood.

So here's the problem, he has no nuts! He was found as a stray and the shelter neutered him. No longer an acceptable show candidate. 

Then, during real work, he smashed his face into some rubble and broke his top 2 canines, now he has two stainless steel crowns. Oops, can't show because his teeth broke doing real work (not from illness or genetic issues, real world work). Did I mention he never stopped working? 

While I'll be the first to admit he's not the perfect Mal specimen, I can't imagine why a couple of f$%^ed up teeth due to accidents in the real world and no nuts have anything to do with anything. The dog works great despite lower levels of testosterone and can work through the pain of snapping teeth (gotta love drive). Not to mention, in a year or two we'll likely be able to clone him, so the no testicles thing shouldn't deter the judge. 

I also wonder why these show ring dogs show all sorts of displacement behaviors, obvious stress and still win?!?!?!??!?!

Not that I really care, but it is interesting that there are a bunch of rules the virtually eliminate any dog that does real work... Actually I care a little bit, it's disgusting that people mess with working breeds to the point where they can't do work and sell them to people as if they are true representatives of that breed.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Tom Moorcroft said:


> Not that I really care, but it is interesting that there are a bunch of rules the virtually eliminate any dog that does real work... Actually I care a little bit, it's disgusting that people mess with working breeds to the point where they can't do work and sell them to people as if they are true representatives of that breed.


My rottweiler got a kink in his tail during shipping once (again not genetic it was fine before) and THAT is a DQ -rolls eyes-


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Tom Moorcroft said:


> ..................So here's the problem, he has no nuts! He was found as a stray and the shelter neutered him. No longer an acceptable show candidate.
> 
> Then, during real work, he smashed his face into some rubble and broke his top 2 canines, now he has two stainless steel crowns. Oops, can't show because his teeth broke doing real work (not from illness or genetic issues, real world work). Did I mention he never stopped working?............


Oh this is too easy. Get him a pair of stainless steel nuticles. Then the front will match the back, AND he will make nice clicking sounds as he walks. In fact you will probably start a hot new trend with the show folk.


----------



## Tom Moorcroft (Aug 27, 2008)

=D>

That's awesome!!! I can't stop laughing!!!!!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Tom Moorcroft said:


> So here's the problem, he has no nuts! He was found as a stray and the shelter neutered him. No longer an acceptable show candidate.


That's funny you mention this, as I got in a circular argument with someone about showing dogs once:

Me: Dog shows are an activity, not a sport. Competitive cheerleading is more of a sport than showing dogs.

Show Afficionado: No way, there is a real art to it and you have to train your dog to stand a certain way and so on. A lot of people do it for the fun of it, not just to make money breeding those dogs.

Me: Well, how come they don't allow neutered/spayed animals when they allow them for every other sport?

SA: .....


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG. I went and watched after all this reading. I'm scarred for life.. :-# now it's being posted else where the GSD BOB is half German lines. Looking at the pedigree that half was a long time ago. #-o 

Lets all converge on Westminister next year with our working lines everything and show them what dogs are supposed to be. :grin:


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I love watching dog shows and all the fruity handlers, makes me feel better about myself. Most things that humans have a hand in mother nature do not turn out well. Hence dog shows. It's all apperance amd self gratification.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I won't even waste my time looking...


----------

